

Most people use R and SQL for data mining (45% and 32%) - zeratul
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2011/08/poll-languages-for-data-mining-analytics.html

======
zeratul
I wander if this trend is accurate:

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=s|r+programming%2C+matlab+pro...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=s|r+programming%2C+matlab+programming)

Maybe there is a better query

